
From ‘why I hate Detroit’ to ‘why I stayed’ - rmason
https://www.ft.com/content/e377dfe0-8c31-11e8-affd-da9960227309?accessToken=zwAAAWXOjIvQkdPjd9_gjDER6NOv_dqZYCJzCQ.MEYCIQDyiehHumQnRTD7NeOJkriM4ReU7_TDFvsj9IK9nPL4RAIhAPQUx_3MpqLiahiKHw6QjbI2wjcemwtU8m1L5SpqJ4_u&sharetype=gift
======
rmason
I grew up in Detroit and though I no longer live there I visit often and I'm
excited by what I'm seeing.

The money quote in that entire piece:

"If you want to see an entire population rally around the question “What can
the future look like?” watch Detroit."

There are experiments going on in Detroit that you just don't see anywhere
else. There's a smaller difference between the elites and the average citizen.
I've got some friends who are struggling entrepreneurs but who've gotten on
boards running things by choosing merely to become engaged and having great
ideas.

In other cities I've lived it's just the elites and everyone running things
knows everyone else and it's difficult if not impossible to break into that
group. These elites often are self dealing and stand in the way of progress.

Detroit's different, it's fluid as to who has power. I for one am excited to
see what gets done.

~~~
star-techate
_Civilization collapses entirely_

oh wow, power is very fluid. it's easy to break into power anywhere now. You
don't have these awful elites preventing you from doing whatever you want to
do.

